# Welche Wetterapps oder Seiten nutzt ihr so?



## RyzA (6. Juli 2018)

Moin!


Ich stelle immer wieder fest, dass wenn ich bei verschiedenen Wetterapps und Seiten nachgucke, es erhebliche Unterschiede gibt (wenn ich z.B. bei Lokalwetter nachgucke).  Das finde ich es bißchen irritierend.
Auf dem Handy nutze ich "Regenradar" und am PC gucke ich meistens bei Wetter.com oder Wetter.de.
Welche Seiten sind denn noch so zuverlässig? Oder Apps?


----------



## tdi-fan (6. Juli 2018)

Ich nutze Agrar-Wetter von Bayer für iOS als Landwirt, manchmal reicht aber auch die integrierte Wetter-Übersicht vom iPhone aus.


----------



## RyzA (6. Juli 2018)

Regenradar ist meistens zuverlässig so die ersten 2-3 Tage. Aber verstehe nicht das Wetter.com so davon abweicht.


----------



## DKK007 (6. Juli 2018)

Im einfachsten Fall direkt Google. Bei den Seiten sagt eh jede etwas anderes.


----------



## Herbststurm (6. Juli 2018)

Einige ausprobiert, jetzt meist die von Win 8 bzw. Win10, wenn ich es genauer will, verlasse ich mich lieber auf meine Wetterstation von Wetter-Direkt die bekommt die Daten für meine Region geschickt und die hauen komischer Weise besser hin als die Wetter Apps die ich so ausprobiert habe, kann aber sein das die Daten für ne andere Region wieder nicht so genau hinhauen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H3rr7w3rg (6. Juli 2018)

Google ist einfach am schnellsten.


----------



## Aemkeisdna (6. Juli 2018)

Warn Wetter vom DWD was besseres gibts nicht


----------



## P2063 (6. Juli 2018)

ich schau einfach aus dem Fenster

genauer als für den nächsten Tag kann man das Wetter ohnehin nicht voraussagen, bei 3 Tagen sinkt die Genauigkeit schon von 90% auf 75%


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (6. Juli 2018)

Ich nutze den guten alten Norddeutschen Rundfunk:
ndr.de/wetter


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (6. Juli 2018)

Am PC/Notebook: wetter.com
Handys: accuweather.com (apps)

Meistens genau genug.


----------



## MetallSimon (8. Juli 2018)

Meistens einfach nur google, wenn ich es auf die schnelle wissen will.  Hier im Süden stimmt die Wettervorhersage allerdings meist nicht so ganz mit der Realität überein.
ganz passend zu dem Thema: Wetter – Kachelmann: Darum sind viele Wetter-Apps totaler Unsinn


----------

